# John Deere Sabre attachment question



## FrFtr28 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am looking at getting a snowthrower for my John Deere Sabre 17/42 and came across this on Craigslist. The ad says it will fit any rider up to a 260, but is there anyway to tell for sure if it will fit my Sabre?

Thanks


----------



## FrFtr28 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's a link to the ad...

John Deer Snowblower


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not sure if the yellow ones will go on the Sabre. I think they had their own line, which was painted black, but not certain. According to JDparts...

John Deere - Parts Catalog

looks like you need one with the model number starting with GX042
Get the model # off of the blower for sale, and you can look up what it fits.


----------



## FrFtr28 (Apr 29, 2010)

Rattosh51 said:


> Not sure if the yellow ones will go on the Sabre. I think they had their own line, which was painted black, but not certain. According to JDparts...
> 
> John Deere - Parts Catalog
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! That will come in handy.


----------



## FrFtr28 (Apr 29, 2010)

So the seller sent me an email saying this is what it says in the manual...

"it will fit 240, 260, 265 & 285 tractors. It is M71249"

I am assuming that it will not fit my 1742 Sabre tractor without some serious fab work, but if I am wrong someone please let me know. Also, anyone have any idea how much this snowblower is worth?

Thanks


----------

